# albino spotted python



## snakesgalore (Jan 13, 2007)

is there such a thing ? i have heard they have been breed , never seen thats why the question . , show us a pic if you got one.....


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 13, 2007)

Aparently they are around... never seen one... would love one or two (thousand)!! .... Pics please peoples!!!


----------



## Australis (Jan 13, 2007)

Just try searching the thread


----------



## Snow1369 (Jan 13, 2007)

i've onli heard of one or one clutch, i don't think any one will be admitting they have one on a public forum, but they look nice  don't know where the pic is now but was around a while ago.


----------



## gillsy (Jan 13, 2007)

I knwo the person who bred them, and believe me I wouldnt' touch them for anything.

I was at this place recently and I believe the dad to have had ompv, so I wouldn't trust them.

And he bred them completely by mistake and had 3 albinos and the rest norms.

He made quite alot of them.


----------



## hornet (Jan 13, 2007)

wow, i thought they would have been overseas


----------



## Snow1369 (Jan 13, 2007)

by mistake, what you mean? how'd he get them in the first place?


----------



## gillsy (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm glad i was at my mum's place for a few days when I saw the father, as i had time to disinfect me a trillion times and i through my clothes out to be sure.


----------



## Australis (Jan 13, 2007)

JW


----------



## hornet (Jan 13, 2007)

what made you think it had ompv?


----------



## gillsy (Jan 13, 2007)

Wasn't even trying to breed. And all of a sudden they spat out 3 albinos.

Someone offered $700 for one, he was abou tto take it until someone offered 7k, for the babies and 16k for the mother.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 13, 2007)

only 7k!!!!

AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Snow1369 (Jan 13, 2007)

gillsy said:


> Wasn't even trying to breed. And all of a sudden they spat out 3 albinos.
> 
> Someone offered $700 for one, he was abou tto take it until someone offered 7k, for the babies and 16k for the mother.



didn't you say you wouldn't touch them?


----------



## snakesgalore (Jan 13, 2007)

cant see why someone cant admit having one . no different to admitting you got a albino carpet or olive . if you dont want to admit you got one on here pm me .


----------



## gillsy (Jan 13, 2007)

There is a post a while back with a picture of one.

Might have been pre the new forum structure when all the pics were lost.


----------



## Thor1 (Jan 13, 2007)

i thought the snake ranch has one????


----------



## sengir (Jan 13, 2007)

What is the "Snake Ranch"???
Sorry if that sounds dumb.
Do they have a website? If they do oculd someone either put it up here or PM it to me?

Cheers


----------



## snakesgalore (Jan 13, 2007)

Thor1 said:


> i thought the snake ranch has one????


 
john weigel ?


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 13, 2007)

I might be mistaken, but didnt one of the big breeders get one on a loan from NT parks or something like that?


----------



## Australis (Jan 13, 2007)

junglepython2 said:


> I might be mistaken, but didnt one of the big breeders get one on a loan from NT parks or something like that?




That was for the Albino Carpets


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 13, 2007)

Australis said:


> That was for the Albino Carpets


 
Thanks for clearing that up, I was mistaken after all


----------



## Thor1 (Jan 13, 2007)

snake ranch is a herpers dream breeding facility in nsw.
with some awseome breeding projects like albino blue tounges


----------



## Thor1 (Jan 13, 2007)

by john weigel


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 13, 2007)

snakesgalore said:


> cant see why someone cant admit having one . no different to admitting you got a albino carpet or olive . if you dont want to admit you got one on here pm me .


 


People will not admit to having one if there is only a few in Australia , or the world for that matter... Think about it how much is one worth to somone in Australia...... But how much is one worth to somone in the world who wants it and will do ANYTHING for it.......
People have died for less.

I can understand why we wont be hearing who has one untill there are more around... Its just not a good thing to tell everyone "LOOK @ ME I HAVE SOMETHING YOU WANt AND CAN'T HAVE... HA!" (altho I am very keen to see a pic of one)

An albino carpet or olive is a different matter as there are more of them around..... but still most people dont like to tell eveyone they have one...... and I'm sure albino carpets and olives will turn up in the states soon , much like animals from the states turn up here , AKA smuggled in


haha I would like to add I have NO albino snakes , but would be dead keen on geting one when the price drops in 3 -6 years , so don't stalk me unless you want a fat pinktounge , lol


----------



## Australis (Jan 13, 2007)

i take the pinktounge cheers


----------



## snakesgalore (Jan 13, 2007)

yeh very true !!!!!who wants to get robbed and killed over a reptile ..........very sad to think you have to keep these things quite . thats half the fun showing your mates your newest thing . dont matter what it is . (i dont have anything worth stealing either )


----------



## paul4 (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes it is true that wiegel does have the surviving animal of the three that were bred. The others died in the egg although there are hets out there that should be of age this year. The macs were bred by a novice and they went way over the incubation date and the eggs were all mouldy and black etc but a few still hatched. John bought the animal from another guy for 10k after the oginal person sold it for 7k. There has been reports of another fellow from brisbane area who also bred one this year but i have not seen the evidence as yet. QLD parks and wildlife had one some ten years back but did not attempt to breed it from i herd and has now passed on.
Wont be long now and we will see some for sale i reckon, if not from johnny then from another source. Oh yeah the one that weigal has got has a pretty bad kink in the tail right near the hemipenes so noone even knows if the animal is capable of reproducing. I was offered this animal b4 john got it but i didnt believe it was worth the money ...


----------



## zobo (Jan 14, 2007)

there are other lines also.
I saw an TV article on totally wild, of all shows and they had fottage of an albino maccie found in the wild that got sent to a park. I think Rockhampton Zoo/park may have them???


----------



## paul4 (Jan 14, 2007)

zobo said:


> there are other lines also.
> I saw an TV article on totally wild, of all shows and they had fottage of an albino maccie found in the wild that got sent to a park. I think Rockhampton Zoo/park may have them???



Thanks mate
some of these animals just go to waist at places like that...


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 14, 2007)

I did a search and I couldn't find any pictures =( it's a shame


----------



## gillsy (Jan 14, 2007)

That novice lives across the road from my mother . And i've seen both normal looking parents.


----------



## Magpie (Jan 14, 2007)

I've been told by an inside source that Townsville EPA has had several albino macs handed in, but someone there does not want the general public to be able to breed them so they are not being sold or handed on.


----------



## Tristis (Jan 14, 2007)

this is the albino john has


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 14, 2007)

Tristis said:


> this is the albino john has


 
THANK YOU!!!


Finaily seen one!

Tippy tappy tippy tappy......... someone will have some for sale soon........


----------



## snakesgalore (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks for the pic tristis wasnt sure if you would see the pattern at all . shame about the twist in the body . might still be while away before we get quality albinos without defects . but im sure they are out there . 5 years and there will be plenty around i hope . 15 years and they might be 5 for $1...


----------



## Tristis (Jan 14, 2007)

ive seen a more recent pic of it and it sort of looks like and albino ball python


----------



## snakesgalore (Jan 14, 2007)

Tristis said:


> ive seen a more recent pic of it and it sort of looks like and albino ball python


 

i think it looks a bit like a corn snake


----------



## Scotth (Jan 14, 2007)

Here is another pic that was posted on the earlier thread.


----------



## snakesgalore (Jan 14, 2007)

where did this one come from ? its not the same one as john weigels?


----------



## RevDaniel (Jan 14, 2007)

yes the picture of one sure is nice to see


----------



## gillsy (Jan 15, 2007)

Found the pic of the ablino mac saved on my computer.


----------



## gaara (Jan 15, 2007)

awww widdle cyootie


----------



## gillsy (Jan 15, 2007)

lol, sorry i didn't realise it had already been posted. sorry.


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 15, 2007)

gillsy said:


> I knwo the person who bred them, and believe me I wouldnt' touch them for anything.
> 
> I was at this place recently and I believe the dad to have had ompv, so I wouldn't trust them.
> 
> ...



Finally someone who will listen when i said the the snake have OPMV!!

John Weigal has the snake, so it should be fine.


----------



## ben1200 (Jan 15, 2007)

thats a nice looking snake cant wait till they get a little cheaper


----------



## sengir (Jan 15, 2007)

paul4 said:


> Thanks mate
> some of these animals just go to waist at places like that...


 
Thats not really a nice thing to say. How is it one person and only one person ie John Weigal be accepted as "allowed" to have and or breed from this albino maccie. As long as someone has experience why shouldn't they be allowed to breed from it. I am sure there are people with far more experience out there than John Weigal, so how bout laying off of the little places. Just cause they are small doesn't mean they can't do it. Sorry if you don't agree ,but I think everyone deserves a fair go at what they can. If they ended up with it then GOOD ON'EM.

Cheers


----------



## snakehunter (Jan 16, 2007)

I saw the snake on totally wild too, was a few years ago now I think, but it was a pure white snake, no patterning (as far as I could tell from the show)


----------



## Rennie (Jan 16, 2007)

sengir said:


> Thats not really a nice thing to say. How is it one person and only one person ie John Weigal be accepted as "allowed" to have and or breed from this albino maccie. As long as someone has experience why shouldn't they be allowed to breed from it. I am sure there are people with far more experience out there than John Weigal, so how bout laying off of the little places. Just cause they are small doesn't mean they can't do it. Sorry if you don't agree ,but I think everyone deserves a fair go at what they can. If they ended up with it then GOOD ON'EM.
> 
> Cheers



I think he's saying its a waste if they don't breed from it and the albino genes get lost.


----------



## Jason (Jan 16, 2007)

the one john has, should be breeding age this season. think he will put it over a few girls, but i would be surprised if he doesnt have any hets. he will probably keep all the albinos but shouldnt be long before they are available. sad thing is that as soon as they are. people will breed them with macs childreni and stimsoni. will be another shame and waste but it will happen, just like its happening with the darwins. if people want them id be getting them asap that way you can be sure its pure!!!


----------



## gillsy (Jan 16, 2007)

I wasn't saying anything about the experience of the breeder, just he has 1 pair of animals being this one and fchance of a novice breeding it are extremely small.


----------



## Jason (Jan 16, 2007)

does anyone know what sex john has? my last post was typed assuming it was a male. but now i think about it im not 100%sure on the sex of the animal.


----------



## sengir (Jan 16, 2007)

Rennie said:


> I think he's saying its a waste if they don't breed from it and the albino genes get lost.


 


gillsy said:


> I wasn't saying anything about the experience of the breeder, just he has 1 pair of animals being this one and fchance of a novice breeding it are extremely small.


 
First who says rocky wasn't going to breed from it, Second who says he is inexperienced.

That simple, Get your facts forst please.

Cheers


----------



## Australis (Jan 16, 2007)

Sengir,

I agree with Paul, i think it usually is a waste when morphs are put on display at Zoos.

Take for example the Albino Darwin, it was on display in the NT, and wasnt bred until Stone got it.


----------



## gillsy (Jan 16, 2007)

I do know him personally, so get your facts correct. 

He lives across the road from my mother. So please don't tell me get my facts correct first.


----------



## Hetty (Jan 16, 2007)

So, what was the deal with one having OPMV?

Seems there's a lot of mystery around this. And I wouldn't think anyone would pay $10,000 for a snake that has a good chance of not being able to breed. And from the photos we have the section is question seems to be covered.


----------



## gillsy (Jan 16, 2007)

the case of possible OMPV (i did say possible) i saw Christmas night, he bred this albino last year, the year before or maybe even the year before that. I didn't know him then. 

Also it was the father I possible saw with it, I may be wrong he may have just had a bad case of RI. But I personally wasn't taking any chances. 

I also haven't mentioned any names for specific reasons, the person knows he has a sick snake and is having it put down. It hasn't been tested for anything so its not the best possible course of action. 

However he has several animals in the same room including diamonds that he's looking to breed from and the mother of the albinos.

If you want to know what signs I saw i'm happy to explain.


----------



## Hetty (Jan 16, 2007)

gillsy said:


> the case of possible OMPV (i did say possible) i saw Christmas night, he bred this albino last year, the year before or maybe even the year before that. I didn't know him then.
> 
> Also it was the father I possible saw with it, I may be wrong he may have just had a bad case of RI. But I personally wasn't taking any chances.
> 
> ...



It's good there are a few around then


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 16, 2007)

sengir, you have NO idea! 

I dont know exactly what you think you know, but so far you have pretty much been wrong on all statements you have made in this thread... When you go to sit on a High Horse, check it doesnt have udders first!

At first I typed a whole spiel correcting pretty much everything you have contributed, instead take some of your own advise...



sengir said:


> Get your facts forst please.
> 
> Cheers


(except I would have spelled "first" correctly)


----------



## sengir (Jan 16, 2007)

How bout know the zoo u r talking about first. Rockhampton zoo, doesn't display very many snakes at all. Mainly they breed their animals. The things I have stated in this thread that you could have corrected, GO Ahead. I would like to see the correction. All I have stated is that people shouldn't always put down the little places before knowing diddly squat about them. SIMPLE. What makes anyone person better than any other that is all I am getting at, hell it was a novice that was the one to breed these albino's so again it was a little guy. Give the little guys a break. And get off there back.


----------



## gillsy (Jan 16, 2007)

HUH, I'm talking about a guy in Sydney not anything to do with Rocky.

That may be a picture of the Rocky animal but i dont' think it is, and I said it was a previous pic post, the originally poster only wanted to see a pic.


----------



## sengir (Jan 16, 2007)

gillsy said:


> HUH, I'm talking about a guy in Sydney not anything to do with Rocky.
> 
> That may be a picture of the Rocky animal but i dont' think it is, and I said it was a previous pic post, the originally poster only wanted to see a pic.


 

My last post wasn't directed at you. Sorry i put it so it showed that way.

Cheers


----------



## gillsy (Jan 16, 2007)

No problems


----------



## sengir (Jan 16, 2007)

Just annoyed that people sayin, if the albino had of ended up in Rockhampton Zoo that it would be a waste. Yet whenever anyone mentions John Wiegal, well they all agree. The man maybe great and have the most experience in the world, but doesn't make him any better than anyone else. Like I said it was a novice that first bred them.

Cheers


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 16, 2007)

For starters Sengir, Rockhampton Zoo, the place you know so well has how many albinos?

The answer should be Im not sure if they have any, but they may still have a few LEUCISTICS!

Secondly, Snake Ranch is a breeding facility, which can sell to public. The ZOO, important word ZOO, only under extreme situations sell to the public, so a breeding plan there is a waste to the average herper, that coupled with the fact that QPWS doesnt really enforce, but is against hybrid breeding and morphs would probably work against the LEUCISTICS getting out. Wonder why people think its a waste being there?

Now understanding that you dont have that much of an idea whats happening in your own neck of the woods, how much do you really know about the level of competency of the ALBINO MAC breeder, because Im sure that Weigel would have a much better result than the clutch that bore the albino.


----------



## sengir (Jan 16, 2007)

I never once said Rockahmpton ZOO had any Albino's or LEUCISTICS. I said if it HAD OF, important phrase there, HAD OF ended up with them. Also so how much do you know about rockahmpton ZOO. They do sell to the public actually, I know a few people who have PRIVATELY brought snakes from there. So that I believe would be of HELP to the average herper. And the fact that you stated that QPWS doesn't enorce the law then wouldn't it help them get out to the average herper. One thing you could answer for me thoughand just a simple question, Do any of the other Parks and Wildlife services or their equivalent in the other states, Have a law against breeding hybids or morphs. I don't know about that, that is why I am asking. I know what is happening in my neck of the woods.

I never stated I knew the level of competency of the Albino Mac breeder, I only stated what others had posted.

Cheers


----------



## Australis (Jan 16, 2007)

Yep a few Fauna parks in CQ sell the to general public......... Sengir is correct


----------



## gillsy (Jan 16, 2007)

Most states, its illegal sengir for hybrids anyway.


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 16, 2007)

Well Some zoos being allowed to sell to the public is news to me. I previously had tried to jump though the hoops to acquire stock from the zoos, and the system was pretty much impervious to the hobbiest. Some zoos actually have told me flat out that they can only hatch animals that the can house or find homes at other zoos, which sometimes means culling eggs before incubation. So thanks for correcting this issue.

And I dont know why it didnt come to me earlier, but there have been quite a few attempts to bring the leucy's into the hobby, but all of them were blocked ( but Im not sure who by ). I actually used to have a copy of some of the correspondence, but I dont know where it is. If you emailed Bedford, Stone and kin they may have a better grasp of the situation.


----------



## sengir (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok now we are all talking civil and we have all learned new things, the orginal snake that this thread was started about was a Albino. What is a leucy? Sorry to sound dumb but i don't really know the difference. And how do you just bring leucy's into the hobby? If you or I bred them then we could sell them couldn't we. Why would "they" stop that when they don't stop the albino's? Also I would dearly love to see some of that correspondence. I never meant to be rude or abrupt to you "ihaveherps" just wanted the little guys to have fair go. It has been good to see so many different opionions and it seems we have all learned a thing or to.

Cheers


----------



## gillsy (Jan 16, 2007)

Leucistic is lack of pigment similar to an albino but generally retain some pigment especially in the eyes.

Albino is a true lack of all black pignment, eg pink eyes.


----------



## Magpie (Jan 16, 2007)

The leucistic maccies are wild caught and the QLD EPA does not want them bred from


----------



## sengir (Jan 16, 2007)

So what would QPWS do with them? And why don't they want them bred from? Is there particular people in QPWS doing this or just the department in General? And sorry to nag but is there any proof of this?
I think it is crap that they should be allowed to do this.
Cheers all


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 16, 2007)

The majority of Albino's are decendants of wid caught Albino's, the exceptions I know of are the macs, vitties and adders, which were chance bred by hobbiests. NT wildlife let the Darwins and Olives into the market, the Blueys came in via NSW, and others through other states. Since Fauna is governed differently in each state, when the Leucistic macs were caught they became property of the state when handed in to the EPA, QLD having some of the strangest herp legislation, not being pro morph or hybrid has blocked our access to them, as they werent bred but wild caught. They cant/havent block(ed) bred animals..... So they are a waste sitting in Rocky zoo.


----------



## Veredus (Jan 16, 2007)

Albinism is a lack of melanin pigment, leucism causes a lack of any pigment so in animals that have more than just melanin the result is not pure white skin, leucistic however does produce pure white. As has already been mentioned, leucism does not always effect the enitre animal (pie-bald animals are an example of this) whereas albinism always effects the entire animal.


----------



## sengir (Jan 16, 2007)

Well I was at the zoo only weeks ago and from all the snakes I saw there was no Albino's there, not to say there isn't. But also once the snakes are handed over to a zoo isn't it then upto the zoo what they do with them. I only ask this as the breeding that the zoo does, does not have to go through QPWS (as far as I know), other than the record of the birth. And in that case shouldn't then the ownership of the hatchies then if not previously be transfered to the zoo to do with as they wish?

And isn't there anyway to get around this or stop it?
Cheers


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 16, 2007)

they were leucistics not albinos. Lots of zoos take on animals with provisions....


----------



## snakesgalore (Jan 17, 2007)

i just want to say thanks to everyone ,got alot of info out of all the posts . and a bonus got to see the pics i wanted . all i could hope for now is for someone to swap me a albino maccie for a carton of beer ....


----------



## bulldogwoma (Jan 17, 2007)

ill give you a carton !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## viridis (Jan 17, 2007)

ihaveherps said:


> The majority of Albino's are decendants of wid caught Albino's, the exceptions I know of are the macs, vitties and adders, which were chance bred by hobbiests. .


 
the original adder was a w/c nsw locale, with a few being bred from that


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 17, 2007)

this is probably a dumb question,..whats ompv?
...i'm guessing some kind or virus?


----------



## Rennie (Jan 18, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> this is probably a dumb question,..whats ompv?
> ...i'm guessing some kind or virus?



Yes it is a very serious virus, no cure yet. Please do yourself and your snakes a favour and do a search on it to find out about how to prevent its spread through quarantine.


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks for the heads up there Nick!


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks, found it, read it and printed it out! 
(and read it again)


----------



## Hazard (Jan 24, 2007)

I'd only heard about this snake as sort of an urban myth here in North America. Now that I've seen pictures of it I know a number of hobbyists, this one included, that would sell their soul for something like that. With Australian exports being non-existent for something like this does anyone know of any others (albino or leucistic) in existence outside of Australia????


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm sure once they are bred here in any numbers they will find their way over to the USA. 

It won't be long til there are albino crapets over there as well. 

-H


----------



## snakehunter (Jan 24, 2007)

Nephrurus said:


> I'm sure once they are bred here in any numbers they will find their way over to the USA.
> 
> It won't be long til there are albino crapets over there as well.
> 
> -H



Albino crapet? is that related to the dung beetle?


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 24, 2007)

snakehunter said:


> Albino crapet? is that related to the dung beetle?


 

rofl!:lol: 

lol


----------



## bulldogwoma (Feb 15, 2007)

any new pics of the albino hatchy ??


----------



## bulldogwoma (Feb 18, 2007)

dump


----------



## spotlight (Feb 19, 2007)

you mean like this one found n townsville around 10 yrs ago and there was another one found 4yrs ago both owned by the same people


----------



## Rossagon (Feb 19, 2007)

ooooooh Pretty!!!


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 19, 2007)

sengir said:


> How is it one person and only one person ie John Weigal be accepted as "allowed" to have and or breed from this albino maccie. As long as someone has experience why shouldn't they be allowed to breed from it. I am sure there are people with far more experience out there than John Weigal, so how bout laying off of the little places. Just cause they are small doesn't mean they can't do it. Sorry if you don't agree ,but I think everyone deserves a fair go at what they can. If they ended up with it then GOOD ON'EM.
> 
> Cheers


 
John Weigel is allowed to have (and breed from) this albino maccie because he ponied up the cash and bought it! Anybody, big or little, could have had this particular snake, and perhaps even bred it, if they had put the money on the table. I don't think it has anything to do with who he is, or his size.


----------



## sengir (Feb 19, 2007)

you took that post the wrong way.I was simply refering to the fact that people were saying an albino maccie would be going to waste in a Rockhampton Zoo, and nobody winged that an albino maccie was going to waste with Weigal they all seem to be happy that he had one. I was simply stating that no one seemed to complain when it was the ARP that had one but the second someone said they had heard that Rockhampton Zoo had one to they all winged and complained it was a waste.


----------



## bulldogwoma (Feb 20, 2007)

john weigal isnt that big, i saw him once and hes only about 5.9 !! he didnt see me but,i was hiding.......


----------



## Aslan (Feb 20, 2007)

sengir said:


> you took that post the wrong way.I was simply refering to the fact that people were saying an albino maccie would be going to waste in a Rockhampton Zoo, and nobody winged that an albino maccie was going to waste with Weigal they all seem to be happy that he had one. I was simply stating that no one seemed to complain when it was the ARP that had one but the second someone said they had heard that Rockhampton Zoo had one to they all winged and complained it was a waste.


 
That may also have a lot to do with the fact that Weigel is extremely well respected for his breedings and has the money, facilities and expertise to ensure these snakes have the best possible opportunity of producing young that will eventually make their way into the hobbyist market...

Surely a fluke hatching like this is best in the hands of someone like Weigel until they are established to some sort of degree...

Barracking for the 'little guys' just because they are the 'little guys' makes no sense whatsoever with a rare opportunity such as this...


----------

